# microskiff builders/companies?



## LOUMan (Mar 20, 2007)

Ok we know Gheenoe males small skiffs, so does Eastcape, Hells bay. Any other companies to look at. I am in the market to get a skiff just curious if I havent seen all of them. Im basically looking for a 14-17 ft boat where 15-25hp will suffice. Of course it must get skinny ;D thanks


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Ankona


----------



## Neumie (Jan 13, 2009)

Inshore Power Boats


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

> Ankona


 X2

Great boats, and awesome people!


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

x3 Ankona , Really skinny!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Fiberglass is one direction to look,
but for inexpensive, light weight and tough, don't forget aluminum.
Floats shallow and deals well with oysters and barnacles.
Easy to customize...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Ankona gets my vote. 
Great operation, best bang for your buck for a skiff.
Rather than a canoe or glorified Carolina skiff. 

Although the LT25 gheenoe is nice. 

But I'll take my copperhead over any new skiff in the price range.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

We had another thread somewhere around here with a list. Where did it go?


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

> Ankona gets my vote.
> Great operation, best bang for your buck for a skiff.
> Rather than a canoe or glorified Carolina skiff.
> 
> ...


well, i dont want to make this look like a fs thread but........that glorified Carolina skiff is rated for 4 people. if you have kids and a budget it is something to think about.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

> Ankona gets my vote.
> Great operation, best bang for your buck for a skiff.
> Rather than a canoe or glorified Carolina skiff.
> 
> ...


there is nothing wrong with Carolina Skiff or any other small boat when compared to yours. Yours does nothing special that theirs can't, and they can probably get "those" cheaper.

If you are looking to get a new boat then you are going to pay a lot. Just remember that for the same price or less you can buy a used flats boat like a hewes/pathfinder, and not have to drive with a tiller.


----------



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

All the boats mentioned above are great. I have a Copperhead, and I must say after having used it for a little more than a year, I certainly am satisfied with it and starting over would purchase another.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

x2 on the used boats. I've seen some great deals on boats that look brand new from Hells Bay to a simple highsider. Plus, you have a chance to save a lot of money and put it towards custom goodies for your purchase


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > Ankona gets my vote.
> > Great operation, best bang for your buck for a skiff.
> > Rather than a canoe or glorified Carolina skiff.
> >
> ...



I wasn't calling a Gheenoe a glorified Carolina Skiff.
I love Gheenoe's.
I've been trying to buy one for some time now as a second boat.
I'm just saying, at the end of the day it's a Canoe.
And as a main skiff, I'd rather something that's "more boat" for the buck.
But I'm still trying to find the right deal on an NMZ.

the LT25 has impressed me as far as performance poling and through a moderate chop.
But it can get rater noisy.


The CS statement was about other skiffs.
And what I meant about is the drop in decks and stuff, rather than glassed in, etc.
It was not bashing any specific boat for it's performance, rather than how it's a much nicer than a Carolina skiff, but same drop in decks and etc.

And Jorge, I've been fishing with a buddy on his Carolina skiff the past few weeks.
And there's a HUGE difference.
Drafts more, get soaked in it riding through a chop at the same speed as if I would be riding in my skiff staying completely dry in the same conditions.
And poling a CS is MUCH harder than my skiff.

But at the end of the day, I still like the CS, I just personally wouldn't own one.
But Ryan's has surprised me.
Knowing how to run one makes a HUGE difference when it comes to being completely drenched and a light spray every now and then.


But at the end of the day, I'll take my Copperhead over any skiff in the same price range or less.

If the money was there, I'd probably go with a Hells Bay if I could afford 30+k on a 16' skiff. 








I love tiller skiffs!!!


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

As far as small skiffs go, I would have to say the ECC Gladesman gets my thumbs up. Just recently got to use my buddies and I must say I was totally impressed. Super shallow running. Great handling and poles like a dream. Plus it doesnt break the bank especially if you can find a used one. Overall its would be a fun backcountry boat to own. As far as the other companies are concerned, dont just take everyones advice on the forum but field test each one and find which is best for your needs. Most owners tend to side with whatever boat there using and everyone has different wants and needs when it comes to fishing.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

no further comment your honor.


----------



## LOUMan (Mar 20, 2007)

Yea. I used to have a Gladeskiff, a Hewes Bayfisher and a Gheenoe 13, somehow now I'm boat less. I just remember a few years ago alot of small skiffs were popping up out of no where. While some werent all that I'm sure some were pretty good but like all businesses its hit or miss.


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

> > > Ankona gets my vote.
> > > Great operation, best bang for your buck for a skiff.
> > > Rather than a canoe or glorified Carolina skiff.
> > >
> ...


i did not think you did. and i am not quite sure why you came to that conclusion. i did think it was a shot at "those other" skiffs. not trying to be a dick, but calling anything "glorified" is an insult.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

you sounded like a dick/dweeb to me.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> As far as small skiffs go, I would have to say the ECC Gladesman gets my thumbs up. Just recently got to use my buddies and I must say I was totally impressed. Super shallow running. Great handling and poles like a dream. Plus it doesnt break the bank especially if you can find a used one. Overall its would be a fun backcountry boat to own. As far as the other companies are concerned, dont just take everyones advice on the forum but field test each one and find which is best for your needs. Most owners tend to side with whatever boat there using and everyone has different wants and needs when it comes to fishing.



don't forget the gheenoe NMZ highsider performs the same but more stable and cheaper than a gladesman.   :

I'm just kidding... ;D I'll shut up now


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Well, for what it's worth, I had a 17 ft Carolina skiff and I loved it. I did get wet a lot, but if your out on the water, expect to get somewhat wet even though it was more than somewhat in my CS Ha! Ha! My CS was a blast. I could go shallow 5-6 inch even after decking from the center console to the front platform. Mine ran 32 mph with a yamaha 60 2 stroke. Wish I had it now. I decided to build my own boat after I sold it. So I have a 14 ft mitchell. Same close enouph look as a Native but smaller. I would go buy a Native if I had the chance. A lot of people on this site and others have plenty good things to say about them and some people don't. I've fished out of a ghenooe and didn't like it. Others like it but that is why there are choices so listen to all, if you can, ride in some, and decide. There are several people here that love to have a fishing person go with them once or twice and show off their boats. That's what great about having other fishertmen and women in a forum like this. This is like a fishing club with out the dues....You meet people that do what you do and enjoy others company. 
Here's a picture of my skiff 









Good luck and happy fishing


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

> you sounded like a dick/dweeb to me.


nice.... that hurts coming from the guy that thinks a cs and copperhead ride the same.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Everyone on this website has their opinion on the "best" skiff out there and it really depends on the lenses they are looking through. Lay out your priorities..price, quality, shallow water performance, ride in chop, cost of ownership, resale value, used, fixer upper or new, storage, layout, how you plan to use it and where, etc..... and then you will get some really good info from this site.

Also, when comparing different boat manufacturers I like to look at older boats to see how they hold up over time and check used boat prices to determine resale, which is a good indicator of quality and owner loyalty. This is a great market to pick up a high quality used boat at a great price and most importantly... get out and wet test in realistic conditions!
[smiley=2cents.gif]


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

x 2


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

> > you sounded like a dick/dweeb to me.
> 
> 
> nice.... that hurts coming from the guy that thinks a cs and copperhead ride the same.


I wasn't trying to insult him, nor did I say they rode the same. I said the CS or any of the others he mentioned will do the same thing his does. In my opinion they are both a pos, but hey, that's just my opinion. have you not noticed his constant dick-pulling of Copperhead because he bought one? the constant "my boat is the best" and the others are sub par?? I know he's excited but give me a break already.


----------



## admin (Nov 8, 2005)

This obviously must be stated again. Personal attacks will lead to permanent revocation of your membership. 




> I did not write the following points. I read this on another forum and found it very fitting. I have altered it from it’s original format to better fit our forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Dude, you haven't ridden on a copperhead so you can't say anything. 
To say that I say my boat is the best is ridiculous. 
I have stated what I dislike about my skiff all over this forum. 
Even having some people get mad at me for doing so. 
But with the skiffs mentioned, I will take my skiff over them in a heart beat. 

I havent ridden on an IPB. They look bad ass hull wise.
I just have a hard time thinking about spending 10k for drop in decks.
I just picture having to glass in chase tubes along the hull sides in order to run wires, like a carolina skiff. 

I dont know if that in fact is the case, but I just think a cap layout would be far nicer. 

But at the end of the day, this is all a matter of opinion. 


Matter fact last night I went out the cut in ryans CS. It was rather treacherous and wet, but we made it out and in fine, and I'd do it again. 
But that's a 6k skiff, and it gets the job done mostly, just wetter. 
I wouldn't spend 10k on it. 

His J16 goes 37-39mph with a 60 on it. 
It flies!


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

[smiley=stfu2.gif] [smiley=stfu2.gif] [smiley=stfu2.gif]

ok, time to grow up. I'm outta here before I make anyone mad. love you Eric.  :-*


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> Everyone on this website has their opinion on the "best" skiff out there and it really depends on the lenses they are looking through.  Lay out your priorities..price, quality, shallow water performance, ride in chop, cost of ownership, resale value, used, fixer upper or new, storage, layout, how you plan to use it and where, etc..... and then you will get some really good info from this site.
> 
> Also, when comparing different boat manufacturers I like to look at older boats to see how they hold up over time and check used boat prices to determine resale, which is a good indicator of quality and owner loyalty.  This is a great market to pick up a high quality used boat at a great price and most importantly... get out and wet test in realistic conditions!
> [smiley=2cents.gif]


 well said [smiley=toast.gif]


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

It was not my intention to get every one worked up either. Any thing that gets you out there is the best in my book. and eric, i have no problem with your "dick pulling". you have a sweet ride and you should be proud of it. however it is turning into akonaskiff.com around here and some people might not realize that when they are asking for info.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> It was not my intention to get every one worked up either.  Any thing that gets you out there is the best in my book.  and eric,  i have no problem with your "dick pulling". you have a sweet ride and you should be proud of it.  however it is turning into akonaskiff.com around here and some people might not realize that when they are asking for info.


When you come down to bonefish wit alex, are you bringing your skiff?
I would like to see one in person to get a better perspective. 
There's a sickkkkk black one down here somewhere. But I haven't seen him around just online.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

Holy Spam Batman!

All I'm saying is that lately it's been very Canyon Bay-ish" if you know what I mean. The comment that bothered me was the "glorified canoe" comment. then the other day it was the "wide fake gheenoe" thing. some like this, some like that. For a tiller I would actually prefer an aluminum jon with a modified V. 10-20hp and you are set!


----------



## admin (Nov 8, 2005)

> My boyfriend told me he heard that EDITED DUE TO SPAMMING.......


Please do not try to Spam our forum. Read our user agreement.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> For a tiller I would actually prefer an aluminum jon with a modified V. 10-20hp and you are set!


I concur...so much so, that I've been giving serious thought
to purchasing an aluminum utility vee instead of building another hull.
Cost would be the same, weight would be less.


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

> > It was not my intention to get every one worked up either.  Any thing that gets you out there is the best in my book.  and eric,  i have no problem with your "dick pulling". you have a sweet ride and you should be proud of it.  however it is turning into akonaskiff.com around here and some people might not realize that when they are asking for info.
> 
> 
> When you come down to bonefish wit alex, are you bringing your skiff?
> ...


there is a good chance, as long as i can work it in to a trip to napes. if i just run down for the day i will try to leave it.
and i don't think drop in decks are all that great but i don't think there is another micro rated for 4 peps in that price range. i wanted a skiff i could launch on the side of the road and would float shallow but still take the wife and kids out without any problems from the coast guard. however it is low maintenance. no creaking deck hatches, or latches and hinges to replace. and it makes it real easy to clean. 
there are also chase pipes in the sides for wiring or a fuel line.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > > It was not my intention to get every one worked up either.  Any thing that gets you out there is the best in my book.  and eric,  i have no problem with your "dick pulling". you have a sweet ride and you should be proud of it.  however it is turning into akonaskiff.com around here and some people might not realize that when they are asking for info.
> >
> >
> > When you come down to bonefish wit alex, are you bringing your skiff?
> ...



Sounds cool if they incorporated chase tubes into the design.
I just seen too many CS with a PVC and some tabs of glass holding it on.

But you make valid points about creaking hatches. 



Random tidbit, my skiff also has a 4 person rating, per the Coast Guard plate. 


But like I said, it's all a matter of opinion.
And opinion based on word of mouth and seen in pictures.
The finish on it does look great though.


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

then they should change the website. i think it says 2 anglers and gear. i think at the time i was shopping around, the copperhead wasn't rated for a fifty either.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

rated for 4 persons or what weight? it makes a big difference. it doesn't mean you can have a 40hp, a cooler with drinks, tackle, and 4 fatties.


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

ALL Coast Guard ratings are dependent on Total weight load.  Want more people, you have to decrease the number of coolers you load in.  The Copperhead has always been rated at 50hp_ with remote steering_ and the number max number of passengers_ @ 50 hp is 3._  CG formula spells in all out, not up to a mfg to decide it.

And if some feel microskiff.com is becoming ankona.com, I'd take offense to that.  I'm very proud that our customers like our work (and post accordingly), but we've spent a lot of time and energy trying to listen to the microskiff customers and produce products that fit what you guys ask for.  I'd like to think that the postings reflect that we are accomplishing that. 

Every customer should take a wet test of the skiffs they are interested in and not take the marketing and sales BS from a company a reason to spend your hard earned dollars on.  No one makes the ultimate skiff for everyone and in the end the educated shallow water person will select what fits them, from a Gheenoe, CS, Ankona, ECC, HB, Beavertail, etc.

Its all good!  These guys all make some neat stuff. Let's just enjoy what you have (or want to) to get out on the water, enjoy life, the outdoors, your family and friends!

And I think MicroSkiff.com provides the best venue available to make that happen.

My .02 

Mel


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

Just saw the post about 2 anglers. Has nothing to do with CG ratings. Just that in most shallow water poling instances, its 2 people and for draft purposes we're stating real world conditions with 2 anglers, gear, fuel and beverages (some have more than others I've observed).


----------



## Baily (Mar 29, 2010)

Build your own boat, than you can have it your own way.  Just a thought. 
It's also a hell of a lot of fun.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

I'll second that thought. I've owned several types and the best thing I've had is the one I'm building well, as soon as I find a place to finish ha ha. It's like building a model boat when you were little but the difference is you can ride in it.


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

> And if some feel microskiff.com is becoming ankona.com, I'd take offense to that.  I'm very proud that our customers like our work (and post accordingly), but we've spent a lot of time and energy trying to listen to the microskiff customers and produce products that fit what you guys ask for.  I'd like to think that the postings reflect that we are accomplishing that.


Well said, Ankona is so well liked here because of the way they do business.  I have met Mel and seen Ron's boat and just on that I want a native.  I'm a skeptic myself and rarely believe in the BS and hype about a product but seriously look at an Ankona boat and you will likely believe it to. Is it a carbon, kevlar, bulletproof, weighs less than 40 pounds? nope its a quality boat made by good people.


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

> ALL Coast Guard ratings are dependent on Total weight load.  Want more people, you have to decrease the number of coolers you load in.  The Copperhead has always been rated at 50hp_ with remote steering_ and the number max number of passengers_ @ 50 hp is 3._  CG formula spells in all out, not up to a mfg to decide it.
> 
> 
> And if some feel microskiff.com is becoming ankona.com, I'd take offense to that.  I'm very proud that our customers like our work (and post accordingly), but we've spent a lot of time and energy trying to listen to the microskiff customers and produce products that fit what you guys ask for.  I'd like to think that the postings reflect that we are accomplishing that.
> ...


sorry if i offended you. you should take it as a compliment. i dont have a problem with it turning akona around here i just think they should change the name. lol    so are your cg plates different depending on the motor you install?


----------



## Jorge_Bravo (Dec 9, 2010)

Ankona makes a great boat so does Gheenoe I know my buddy loves his Gladescraft Hells bay is another one but new there pricey!!! IPB, New water boatworks? Carolina J16's are bad a$$ little boats same thing with the banshee extremes! Theres a whole variety!!! you just have to look and once you found something look some more!! well that doesnt make sense does it..


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

Choices are good and there's a good balance of choices out there for the consumer...

On a side note Mel is correct on the USCG stuff which why we actually " down class our boats in HP & capacity" it's up to the builders to follow the guidelines the Coast Guard give us which is why we've always decreased the load limit on our crafts...
So in case of the IPB 16, a 50hp in remote or tiller and Four peeps is at it's limit.
And all wiring is in chase tubes between the liner & hull and rigging tubes as well...
Tight lines.
Kevin


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

x3 on the HP ratings.

"...Im basically looking for a 14-17 ft boat where 15-25hp will suffice"

I have been on,fished and gotten wet on the Copperhead, IPB, CS, and LT. Copperhead and IPB are going to be on the top end of that power range. Speed, time to plane are a little slower and when you have more then 1 person on board. The ride is great at the lower speeds with the sharper entry. Draft is shallow and they are both equally stable skiffs. The CS is in the middle. It will take a 25hp motor well with 2 people. Draft is skinny, but ride is not that great with the flat front and bottom. The Gladesman and the LT will work great in that power range. The LT is more stable, the Gladesmen has a better fit and finish. Gladesmen and and Gheenoe have a good following and hold resale value. 

Two other skiffs I would put on my list to check out, (and is on my list to get a ride on) is the Native and Marsh Skiff. A little smaller than the copperhead, and a classic hull design. Both seem to be a good middle of the road skiffs. Great price point also.

Native: http://ankonaboats.com/native.html

Marsh Skiff: (no website) http://boatstore.floridasportsman.com/cgi-bin/cl.pl_bo?boatflat&1292291263

I would encorage you to do a wet test in conditions you plan on fishing with the load and hp you want to run!

-Richard


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

Mel,

My comment to Eric about the Copperhead/CS being a pos was not what I really think. I was just trying to hurt his feelings since he came off a little douchey with his comment. He is my little bitch after all. It just rubs me the wrong way when people put other companies down only to brag of the one they have. I've heard nothing but good things about you guys, and I respect hard working, innovative people. 

I truly am a lover of all boats. If I had a bigger yard I'd probably have 5 different models ranging from flat fiber, to semi V aluminum. I've always wanted to ride in a gheenoe as well but I don't know anyone with one. I don't have a garage so building one is out of the question FOR NOW, but the idea of fishing something you built is awesome. Carry on!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Ok we know Gheenoe males small skiffs, so does Eastcape, Hells bay. Any other companies to look at. I am in the market to get a skiff just curious if I havent seen all of them. Im basically looking for a 14-17 ft boat where 15-25hp will suffice. Of course it must get skinny ;D thanks


Here is that other thread I was talking about. Decent info in there. The funniest comment came from our leader:

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1240786390/0



> LOL...
> 
> Hum... for super skinny stealthy poling, Hells Bay GladesSkiff or (not sure they are rated for 25hp) ECC Gladesman.
> 
> ...








> Its all good!  These guys all make some neat stuff. Let's just enjoy what you have (or want to) to get out on the water, enjoy life, the outdoors, your family and friends!
> 
> And I think MicroSkiff.com provides the best venue available to make that happen.


[smiley=beer.gif] I will toast to that! Well said and thanks for the compliment.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Dragonfly Emerger

Mosquito Bay Skiffs

Mitzi Skiffs


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Dawn Patrol 1710

http://momentumboatworks.com/index.html

I think the next question would be price range.


----------



## LOUMan (Mar 20, 2007)

I think Momentum is out of buisness. It was a nice Glades skiff knock off


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

My boy had a Smitty's from Homestead, Fl. nice little open layout skiff for flats and BC. they also went out of business.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> I think Momentum is out of buisness. It was a nice Glades skiff knock off


right idea but wrong company. I don't think the company got sued, but they were not producing enough boats.

http://terrapinskiffs.com/


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

my manufacturer is still going. love my Baycraft! 

http://www.baycraftinc.com/


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> my manufacturer is still going. love my Baycraft!
> 
> http://www.baycraftinc.com/


out of HP range


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> > I think Momentum is out of business. It was a nice Glades skiff knock off
> 
> 
> right idea but wrong company.  I don't think the company got sued, but they were not producing enough boats.
> ...


Basically right Richard. No lawsuit, essentially a production issue.  I got the scoop from the builders last year at the Miami show. Pretty interesting.


But the to original poster. I have a Native SUV17 and love the boat, a simple clean layout will run nicely with a 25 and I would highly recommend you take a wet test.  I also had an LT25 that was a nice ride in calm water but the chop wasn't as fun, ran more than fast enough on a 25 2strk for me, dry enough, skinny & best of all, easy to maintain.  Call the manufacturers, and tell them what you're looking for. Contact owners here and we will be more than willing to share our feelings! New or used, wet test any boat you're interested in. Second guessing a big investment sucks!  ;D

Good luck!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Mel,
> 
> My comment to Eric about the Copperhead/CS being a pos was not what I really think. I was just trying to hurt his feelings since he came off a little douchey with his comment. He is my little bitch after all. It just rubs me the wrong way when people put other companies down only to brag of the one they have. I've heard nothing but good things about you guys, and I respect hard working, innovative people.
> 
> I truly am a lover of all boats. If I had a bigger yard I'd probably have 5 different models ranging from flat fiber, to semi V aluminum. I've always wanted to ride in a gheenoe as well but I don't know anyone with one. I don't have a garage so building one is out of the question FOR NOW, but the idea of fishing something you built is awesome. Carry on!



Anything you say won't hurt my feelings.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

then maybe a bitch slap is in order. 

out of hp range? I have a 50. u saying im not micro? i would agree.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> then maybe a bitch slap is in order.
> 
> out of hp range? I have a 50. u saying im not micro? i would agree.



I'll remember that next time you need to borrow a grinder...........lol


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> then maybe a bitch slap is in order.
> 
> out of hp range? I have a 50. u saying im not micro? i would agree.


Hope a quote from the first post on this thread answers your question



> ...Im basically looking for a 14-17 ft boat where *15-25hp* will suffice. Of course it must get skinny ;D thanks


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

oooh you are good, but are you saying that a 25hp can move a Copperhead along nicely?

eric - lol.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> oooh you are good, but are you saying that a 25hp can move a Copperhead along nicely?
> 
> eric - lol.





> ...Copperhead and IPB are going to be on the top end of that power range. Speed, time to plane are a little slower and when you have more then 1 person on board. The ride is great at the lower speeds with the sharper entry. Draft is shallow and they are both equally stable skiffs.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

> > oooh you are good, but are you saying that a 25hp can move a Copperhead along nicely?
> >
> > eric - lol.
> 
> ...



see Eric? you lose.


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

> Dragonfly Emerger
> 
> Mosquito Bay Skiffs
> 
> Mitzi Skiffs


Do you know the price on the Mosquito Bay Skiff? I was looking at the website and could only find the price on what looked to be the most expensive one it was right around $15,000 if I can remember correctly. Any idea what the Buzz Lite would run me?


----------



## BLUEWATER (Sep 16, 2010)

My point of view my be a little off from others becuse i use my mirco as a 2nd boat. I went with the jon boat a 1648ncs
and a 30hp 4s and am happy with it. I will say a nasty chop is a bumpy ride but i do stay pretty dry in it trim it up 25 mph and bust through it. As far as skinny how skinny is skinny 1.3ft before I go to pooling or troling mtr. good little boat not much money tied up tuff as nails. ;D


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> oooh you are good, but are you saying that a 25hp can move a Copperhead along nicely?
> 
> eric - lol.


I took a Copperhead out with Mel and Oysterbreath running a 25hp Yammer. Three uh, "healthy"  men and it ran just fine, slower to plane yes, but I was very satisfied with the performance. I would venture to bet the IPB would perform very similarly. Hell any boat with the same basic weight and hull form.

Note: I am a bit of an Ankona shill since I own one. But the facts are the facts.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

> > Dragonfly Emerger
> >
> > Mosquito Bay Skiffs
> >
> ...


As pictured, I believe the boat is between 5k-6k...for a little more you could get an emerger 

-Edit- the bare hull in the picture might even be more than 6k

http://www.mosquitobayskiffs.com/Pricing.htm


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

> > oooh you are good, but are you saying that a 25hp can move a Copperhead along nicely?
> >
> > eric - lol.
> 
> ...


sorry gramps, but we're currently not not accepting any posts from you until you post more pictures of your skiff ;D


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

YES another Ankona skiff owner, test ride in each of them. You asked for skiffs 14-17 ft, but what kinda budget you trying to stay in. Also how many people you you plan on fishing out of it 90% of the time?

The Copperhead gets you in a very skinny poling skiff for the least amount of $$. I could not find another skiff builder to give me what I wanted for even close to price of Ankona. They didn't charge for muti-color and all extras(trim tabs, trolling motor, etc) Mel sold me well under what I could find anywhere.

Price aside this boat has more then meet all my expections. It is very dry for a skiff this size, I can fish 4 days a week on a tank of gas(6gal). It gets very skinny and poles well. I think it is a great 2 person boat (I have fished 3 adults and my son still ran mid 20's). If I had to do it over I would 100% get another. Only changes I think I would make would be,

1) The rear extention I would make dry storage not a bait well
2) I would have a coffin box syle live well


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> YES another Ankona skiff owner, test ride in each of them. You asked for skiffs 14-17 ft, but what kinda budget you trying to stay in. Also how many people you you plan on fishing out of it 90% of the time?
> 
> The Copperhead gets you in a very skinny poling skiff for the least amount of $$. I could not find another skiff builder to give me what I wanted for even close to price of Ankona. They didn't charge for muti-color and all extras(trim tabs, trolling motor, etc) Mel sold me well under what I could find anywhere.
> 
> ...


What size motor are you running?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

The absolute best skiff and I mean the best skiff >>>>>is the one you own!


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

30hp
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1258152012/30


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Mine runs mid 20s with three adults. 

Not to mention mel got me a far better deal on the outboard than anywhere. 
The only change I would have made was the center console with the cooler attached. 
I'm thinking I should have probably gone with that.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

> > oooh you are good, but are you saying that a 25hp can move a Copperhead along nicely?
> >
> > eric - lol.
> 
> ...


c'mon Gramps. who wants to run around slower than plane? a 10 hp can make anyone run slower than plane. that's no fun.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I ran Cody's copperhead with the side console 25 and another adult. 
It ran 25mph. 

And Scott said slower to plane, not slower than plane. 

And the 30hp is te same motor as the 25, just programmed differently.
Or so I've heard. 
Might as well get the 30.

I'm sure Mel would get a skiff buyer a great deal on a 30hp.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

The 30 and 25 yamaha are completely different. (if yamaha was what you were referring too)


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

When I was in the market, yamaha didn't even make a 30. 
I meant Tohatsu, Nissan, Mercury.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

my bad on the misread. I was drinking last night.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> I took a Copperhead out with Mel and Oysterbreath running a 25hp Yammer. Three uh, "healthy"   men and it ran just fine,


Healthy....not acording to my doctor. He told me to keep my fat arse fingers out of the cookie jar! lol

Anyway, it did indeed run well with the three of us. I would guess the three of us were about a total of 670 to 690 pounds of "healthy"


----------



## ghamptonp (Jan 3, 2011)

It boggles my mind that a site dedicated to the "shallowest" of boats yeilds such shallow answers to a question with great depth. Can noone offer any new responses than the same 4 or 5 builders always mentioned. Like:

Stumpknocker, Boggy Creek Boats, old Creek Crafts, Critchfields, Ashcraft, Scout, Ranger, Maverick, Pathfinder, NewWater, Chaos, Rhino,Beavertail,Dragonfly. 

If your a true lover of the sport/lifestyle dont shop for price, shop for the boat that does what you want & that fits into your budget. 

p.s. Ankona ppl need to stop :'( when questions n comments are made about their boats b/c im tired of good threads going dead.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> It boggles my mind that a site dedicated to the "shallowest" of boats yeilds such  shallow answers to a question with great depth. Can noone offer any new responses than the same 4 or 5 builders always mentioned. Like:
> 
> Stumpknocker, Boggy Creek Boats, old Creek Crafts, Critchfields, Ashcraft, Scout, Ranger, Maverick, Pathfinder(no micro's currently produced), NewWater, Chaos, Rhino,Beavertail,Dragonfly.


 [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]

Excellent post!

Here are some links for some of the above mentioned manufactures. Please add more!

Stumpnocker
http://allcraftmarinellc.com/

Boggy Creek Boats
http://boggycreekboats.com/

Creek Craft Boats
http://www.saltermarine.com/CreekCraftBoats.html

Newwater Boatworks
http://www.newwaterboatworks.com/

Chaos Boats (cool design IMHO)
http://chaosboat.com/

Rhino Marine
http://www.rhinoboat.com/

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Difficult to keep track of who is still in business.
Every time I look, another builder's website and business is gone.
If you just want to look at skiffs, check the classics section.
There are plenty of those hulls still available if you make the effort to find them.


----------



## ghamptonp (Jan 3, 2011)

imacattack glad u enjoyed the post n thanks for adding the corresponding websites. the following are my personal preferences.

Dolphin Boats: simple, clean boat. pretty lines, & hear they ride well
http://www.dolphinboats.com/home.php

Boggy Creek Boats: wide variety of models, fully customizable interior, priced very competitively w/ full options
http://boggycreekboats.com/

Chaos: never rode in one but def wishlist boat. BEAUTIFUL
http://chaosboat.com/


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Let's also add, www.snookaholicsskiff.com


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

All they build is micros...

http://www.americraftboats.com/

A variety of small power skiffs...

http://www.lagoonboats.com

Tunnel skiff...

http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2011-MORGAN-16-Tunnel--97160335

Small panga
(check out the included pic of the "backwater skiff")

http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2011-ROUGHWATER-Panga-97385489#MoreDetails

Texas scooter...

http://gulffishing.com/chiquitanyaksGR.html
http://www.flatlanderboats.com/chiquita.htm

Several models for shallow water use

http://www.longbayboats.com/

From micro to macro

http://www.blazerboats.com/boats/bay/
http://www.competitionboats.com/


----------



## greenwater (Jul 2, 2010)

Don't forget about the Fibertex/STIFFY Exile....

http://www.stiffypushpoles.com/exile.htm


----------

